# Antique wooden bottle



## flyfish (May 27, 2016)

I purchased this bottle at a flea market in Amsterdam in the mid 1980's. I am looking for any information that may date it and any historical information. I am not a collector and will consider selling it.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## sunrunner (May 27, 2016)

it looks like a glass bottle with wood over it.


----------



## flyfish (May 27, 2016)

Thanks for your comment. I added a couple more photos. It is all wood. Made out of wood staves like an oak whiskey or wine barrel. Banded with copper straps and copper nails. The ring at the top looks like bronze.


----------



## sunrunner (May 27, 2016)

I did not know what the lip was made of . I think it's a ship's bottle .


----------



## flyfish (Jun 13, 2016)

Anywhere else I could try ?


----------

